# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  REFLOTAR O ABRIR UNO NUEVO

## HACHIKO.

buenos dias tengo una duda hay un hilo abierto del 2008 pero con cero respuestas que tiene una tematica parecida a algo que quiero preguntar para que me ayuden ...¿que debo hacer reflotar aquel pidiendo dicha ayuda o abrir uno nuevo ya que no es exactamente igual.Gracias

----------


## Coloclom

Reflotalo. No pasaría nada por abrir uno nuevo, pero si aquel quedó con dudas... quizá ahora puedan responderse todas.

----------


## HACHIKO.

Gracias Coloclom por tu respuesta .Si no importa abrir uno nuevo lo prefiero pues ya te digo que aquel no tuvo mucho exito y ademas no es identico  lo que quiero preguntar.

----------


## carlosok

También puedes reflotarlo y añadir tus dudas, si es algo parecido. Así os ayudaríais los dos.

----------

